# Porsche Boxter Brakes on an A3



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The R32 brake kit from ECS tuning was leading my brake choice for stopping power and money but I've been reading on several of the MK5 forums where people have replaced their stock calipers with 4 piston Brembo Porsche Boxter calipers while keeping their oem sized rotors. Apparently this is supposed to greatly increase stopping power while keeping the weight down. Another advantage is that you can still run 17" wheels with this setup.

Has anyone done this mod? What do you think, is it worth it?
Any recommendations on the best place to buy the mounting bracket?
Suggestions on the best braided lines, pads and rotors to use with this mod?
Also wondering if I should upgrade the brake master cylinder to the R32 version if I end up going this route or is it already the same?

I'm guessing this mod is going to run around $1200 which is right around the cost of the R32 kit.









*
COMPLETE PARTS LIST:*
Cutom Mounting Bracket for rotors
Audi OEM 312mm Rotors or Aftermarket replacement rotors
Boxster 986 front calipers 
986.351.422.03 – Boxster right front caliper
986.351.421.03 – Boxster left front caliper
999.067.041.09 – Caliper bolts. Quantity of 4 needed.
986.351.939.15 – Front brake pad set for Porsche Boxster caliper (non-S model)


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

sorry ceese, no info to help but wanted to piggyback on this question and add "if you do this front mod, what do you do for the rear?"


----------



## mattA3 (Feb 24, 2010)

Looks like less pad surface area over stock. Looks like a 1/2 inch gap to the inside edge of the rotor.


----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

But it says Porsche!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was looking into this also but was able to find a stoptech true 328mm rotor size kit for $1556. Not much more then piecing together a boxter kit. The kit says its for a 06-09 vw but I cross referenced the part #'s on stoptechs website, its the same # for our audi a3's.

The adapters to fit the boxter calipers to a a3 are like $200, so unless you can find all the parts for cheap its way better just to buy a complete kit like this one below.

http://www.jdmultimate.com/product/i-215132.aspx?Year=2006-2009&Make=VOLKSWAGEN&Model=RABBIT

I would pay extra for the kit because stoptechs kit wont throw off the front/ rear brake bias. They run specific piston diameters in the caliper so not to throw off the bias. I ran stoptechs on my previous car which was a 05 rsx type s, and I loved them! So when I scrounge up enough money I will definitely be picking up that exact stoptech kit I linked above.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

get stoptechs. u get less pad contact with the porsche.

you will feel minor pedal travel with r32 brakes. or if you get stoptech u wont need to caus they design the piston to work with stock MC


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

a buddy in my club is running the brake set up off the most recent model year 4 motion passat on his mkv gli.Apparently they are the same breaks used on the mkv r32 just without the blue paint.

I need to ask him a couple more questions, but it seems to be one of the least expensive upgrades. 

may be worth looking into a little bit


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

The R32 brakes will add unsprung weight to the front of the car. . .They are heavier than the Audi oem.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

kgw said:


> The R32 brakes will add unsprung weight to the front of the car. . .They are heavier than the Audi oem.


Unsprung weight is part of what I'm looking to avoid. Supposedly the boxter brakes are about twenty pounds lighter than the R32 which is one of the things I'm trying to find out.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

dont forget euro A3 3.2 comes with r32 brakes. so you are just going back to stock euro weight


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Bull_D said:


> sorry ceese, no info to help but wanted to piggyback on this question and add "if you do this front mod, what do you do for the rear?"


Not sure yet - R32 or Brembo Boxter rear calipers - I can leave them stock but that would change my braking ration from 66/34 to 80/20. Don't know if that's much of an issue though.



mattA3 said:


> Looks like less pad surface area over stock. Looks like a 1/2 inch gap to the inside edge of the rotor.


It is. There are a couple companies that sell modified pads that cover the entire caliper but I don't think I'd go that route. Supposedly even with the smaller pad they work better due to the 4 piston vs 1. I think the big issue with the smaller pad is heat dispensation.



kharma said:


> But it says Porsche!


Any caliper I go with regardless of whether they are stoptech, brembo or R32 will get powdercoated a custom color and get either Audi or Brembo (if they are brembos) decals. It's a pretty affordable mod.



SoSoA3 said:


> I was looking into this also but was able to find a stoptech true 328mm rotor size kit for $1556. Not much more then piecing together a boxter kit. The kit says its for a 06-09 vw but I cross referenced the part #'s on stoptechs website, its the same # for our audi a3's.
> 
> The adapters to fit the boxter calipers to a a3 are like $200, so unless you can find all the parts for cheap its way better just to buy a complete kit like this one below.
> 
> I would pay extra for the kit because stoptechs kit wont throw off the front/ rear brake bias. They run specific piston diameters in the caliper so not to throw off the bias. I ran stoptechs on my previous car which was a 05 rsx type s, and I loved them! So when I scrounge up enough money I will definitely be picking up that exact stoptech kit I linked above.


I'll have to do some more research into the stoptech, but it's my understanding they are even heavier than the R32 brakes. I can buy used calipers for $125 a piece ($250 pair) and have them powdercoated and rebuilt for another $300, add the bracket $200, pads $125, slotted oem sized stoptech rotors $225, braided lines $100 and I'm still at $1200 for the setup.




jds215 said:


> a buddy in my club is running the brake set up off the most recent model year 4 motion passat on his mkv gli.Apparently they are the same breaks used on the mkv r32 just without the blue paint.
> 
> I need to ask him a couple more questions, but it seems to be one of the least expensive upgrades.
> 
> may be worth looking into a little bit


It is the most affordable brake upgrade with great stopping power and probably the most popular A3 brake upgrade since they are what Audi puts on the S4 - which is why it's been top of my list until now. Other than the weight I've heard great things about them but supposedly the Brembo mod offers you as much stopping power with less weight and better heat dispensation for right around the same cost in a 4piston vs. 1 piston caliper. I'm guessing the trade off might be going through more rotors and pads.

Was hoping someone had done this to an A3. Still have a little more time before I decide my upgrade path but its coming up on time to replace my rotors and pads.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ceese said:


> I'll have to do some more research into the stoptech, but it's my understanding they are even heavier than the R32 brakes. I can buy used calipers for $125 a piece ($250 pair) and have them powdercoated and rebuilt for another $300, add the bracket $200, pads $125, slotted oem sized stoptech rotors $225, braided lines $100 and I'm still at $1200 for the setup.


Well you have to remember the stoptechs comes with a 2pc rotor with WAY lighter then any 1 pc oem rotor r32 or a3. Not sure where you got that information from but I doubt the stoptech weigh more then the r32 setup...


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Trade in A3 for Boxster or Cayman.
Keep 1200.
get good brakes for FREE

:wave:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

SilverSquirrel said:


> Trade in A3 for Boxster or Cayman.
> Keep 1200.
> get good brakes for FREE
> 
> :wave:


The brakes would be good but the rest of the car would be questionable.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

stoptech use alum calipers so they are WAY lighter than R32.

Also you cannot use boxster rear calipers on your rear brakes. You will need to add in extra brake for the handbrakes since the boxster uses rear drum for hand brake.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

ceese said:


> The brakes would be good but the rest of the car would be questionable.


..In what way?

-Questionable ability to carry stuff? -Hell yes!

-Questionable ability to handle in a turn? -Em, no.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

stoptech caliper - 8 lbs
r32 - 17 lbs


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

VWAddict said:


> ..In what way?
> 
> -Questionable ability to carry stuff? -Hell yes!
> 
> -Questionable ability to handle in a turn? -Em, no.


I was being facieous. I like the Cayman and that mid engine a lot, although if I were to buy a porsche it would be an 02 - 05 966. 

I chose the A3 for a lot of reasons not the least of which it was lower key than either a Porsche or TT. I've found that driving a wagon is more functional and I believe it's pushed me over into warnings vs tickets on many occaissions when I've been pulled over. Another reason I chose it is that it had lots of room for mods from both a perfromance and appearance perspective.

Let's not also forget the AWD.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> stoptech caliper - 8 lbs
> r32 - 17 lbs


That's what I thought...there is no way the stoptech kit is heavier then a oem r32 setup, OEM just screams heavy!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> That's what I thought...there is no way the stoptech kit is heavier then a oem r32 setup, OEM just screams heavy!


i believe the rotor weight is ~26 lbs..

I have the R32 set and its damn heavy. I can feel the car SLOW SLOW SLOW


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

The Stoptech 328mm kit is new to me. I've only ever seen the 355. Fun more research. 

Looks like the 355 and 328 kits both use the same caliper. Guessing the difference is really in heat dispensation vs. additional weight.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

i've been looking into this setup actually, but won't get around to it until my brakes actually need some work done, last i checked i still have plenty of pad life.

here are my reasons for considering the porsche boxster upgrade:
plenty of stopping power for my needs (won't track)
lighter unsprung weight (lighter than BBKs and less rotational mass w/ a stock diameter rotor)
being able to fit my 17" winter wheels (i run 18's in the summer)

here are some links that should help you. this has been done several times w/ the GTI/golfs, which is same setup as A3s but seems like most A3 guys are springing for premade BBKs. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4922910-GTI-Brake-upgrade
http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=154206&highlight=boxster
http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,13985.105.html


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

If you are not tracking, just do the Boxster calipers on stock rotors and be done. Derrick from MK5 board sells kits and/or could point you in the right direction. I’ve ran that kit before and for the street, it will be great – but for tracking, it wont dissipate heat as much due to the stock rotor still being used. 

R32 kit is mad heavy, but good value for the money. Personally, only thing I’d consider from the R is the rear setup, due to the low cost compared to any other rear BBK option and if anything, adding some weight to the rear may help with overall balance. 

Rear concern – you don’t need to do the rears, car will function fine. I’d recommend doing lines and stoptech street pads in the rear , it will blow your mind how much more they grab over stock. 

If you like the stoptech’s a lot, then the 328mm kit will do just fine for you.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

gunkata- 

i noticed you're in the chicago land area. what did you do w/ your old kit (you said you ran it before)? and where do you get your parts from?


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

aznsap said:


> gunkata-
> 
> i noticed you're in the chicago land area. what did you do w/ your old kit (you said you ran it before)? and where do you get your parts from?


 the boxster kit is gone. Parts - in general or? I typically go to GRD or Komet Motorsports for work and other parts, or order from online vendors.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

GunKata said:


> the boxster kit is gone. Parts - in general or? I typically go to GRD or Komet Motorsports for work and other parts, or order from online vendors.


 sorry i meant where did you get your parts for the boxster kit? like if you sourced calipers from a yard locally or something? or know anyone that can refurb calipers in the area? 

i'm in chicago and would like to upgrade to this brake setup at sometime in the future, whenever i get around to it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

aznsap said:


> sorry i meant where did you get your parts for the boxster kit? like if you sourced calipers from a yard locally or something? or know anyone that can refurb calipers in the area?
> 
> i'm in chicago and would like to upgrade to this brake setup at sometime in the future, whenever i get around to it.


 You can buy the calipers new from ECS tuning or hit one of the online salvage parts site and then get them rebuilt and painted for less than what you'd get them for at ECS. I've seen salvage calipers sell for around $125 a piece.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

aznsap said:


> sorry i meant where did you get your parts for the boxster kit? like if you sourced calipers from a yard locally or something? or know anyone that can refurb calipers in the area?
> 
> i'm in chicago and would like to upgrade to this brake setup at sometime in the future, whenever i get around to it.


 ah, no one locally, but Derek from GolkMK5 can source kits or as said below, buy em salvaged and find someone to refinish em. I think Derek's kit was the best considering he does all the work, haha.. (and they look brand new when u get em) 



ceese said:


> You can buy the calipers new from ECS tuning or hit one of the online salvage parts site and then get them rebuilt and painted for less than what you'd get them for at ECS. I've seen salvage calipers sell for around $125 a piece.


 ECS is selling the Boxster calipers now? I did not know that.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

GunKata said:


> ah, no one locally, but Derek from GolkMK5 can source kits or as said below, buy em salvaged and find someone to refinish em. I think Derek's kit was the best considering he does all the work, haha.. (and they look brand new when u get em)
> 
> 
> ECS is selling the Boxster calipers now? I did not know that.


 
do you have Derek's contact info? could you PM me? 

and the boxster calipers are sold under the porsche section, not specifically for brake upgrades for VW/audi but as OEM replacement for the porsche guys.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

aznsap said:


> do you have Derek's contact info? could you PM me?
> 
> and the boxster calipers are sold under the porsche section, not specifically for brake upgrades for VW/audi but as OEM replacement for the porsche guys.


 There's a set for sale under the golf classifieds but he's asking twice what they are worth


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

aznsap said:


> do you have Derek's contact info? could you PM me?
> 
> and the boxster calipers are sold under the porsche section, not specifically for brake upgrades for VW/audi but as OEM replacement for the porsche guys.


 I’ll try to PM you later, but you can go to www.golfmk5.com and search for boxster bbk / Derek, and some other terms, let me know if you don’t find it. He is based out of Ohio. 

Ah, you definitely do NOT want to buy the kit that is actually made for the boxster, there are at least different mounting brackets if not more parts that are not the same for the A3/GTI chassis.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks GunKata. i bought a pair of used boxster non-S calipers. do you know any one in the chicagoland area that could rebuild them for me?


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have the stoptech 328mm kit and they are really good. Stopping power is noticabley different then stock and they allow me to put my stock 17 wheels with 10mm spacers added. I think the stoptechs would be perfect if your looking to use your old 17 inch wheels. Only problem is the stoptech pads have alot of brake dust, id advise to try out something else because my front wheels are always black now. I also put the stoptech streetpads on the back and they work fine with the stoptech bbk.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

rick89 said:


> I have the stoptech 328mm kit and they are really good. Stopping power is noticabley different then stock and they allow me to put my stock 17 wheels with 10mm spacers added. I think the stoptechs would be perfect if your looking to use your old 17 inch wheels. Only problem is the stoptech pads have alot of brake dust, id advise to try out something else because my front wheels are always black now. I also put the stoptech streetpads on the back and they work fine with the stoptech bbk.


I have an equivalent Brembo GT kit on my car, and I can agree with everything the post above states.

I can also use my 17" winter wheels with my Brembo GT kit, without spacers. It's tight (down to well under an 1/8" in some places), but it fits. 

One of the best mods made to the car IMHO....


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

with my Porsche 996 C4 , 4 piston calipers, my 17 x 7.5 Audi Rep Winters didn't clear.. Needed 5mm spacers.. For the 18x8.5 +38 offset summer wheels cleared no prob.. It depends on the size of the hub on the rim..


----------



## theblue (Aug 16, 2001)

threads like this kill me...

you know what stops a car? TIRES

you know what provides bite? PAD COMPOUND

you know what prevents fade? COOLING / ROTOR SIZE

so what do big 4+ piston calipers do? they apply pressure more evenly, weigh less, and make installing pads easier or in other words nothing on a street car for the most part.

there's nothing bad about buying them for the looks, just admit that's why you're doing it.

When you see me at a track day, you see my $40 white box rotors and race pads on stock calipers. Allows me to run 15" race rubber saving me big money. No problems with fade here stops as well as my evo with brembos.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i agree, i did my for looks only.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

is there not a significant difference in going w/ a two piece rotor and dropping unsprung rotational weight in terms of acceleration/braking? 

i thought there would be but i don't know.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

aznsap said:


> is there not a significant difference in going w/ a two piece rotor and dropping unsprung rotational weight in terms of acceleration/braking?
> 
> i thought there would be but i don't know.



Probably nothing too significant at all, esp if you are just using on the street, but yes, it is dropping weight there.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

theblue said:


> threads like this kill me...
> 
> you know what stops a car? TIRES
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with what you are posting, and I absolutely agree that ultimate stopping power is always a factor of available grip first and foremost, but isn't a benefit of a larger diameter rotor typically an increase in the "leverage", if you will, that the caliper has on the wheel?


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

TBomb said:


> I don't disagree with what you are posting, and I absolutely agree that ultimate stopping power is always a factor of available grip first and foremost, but isn't a benefit of a larger diameter rotor typically an increase in the "leverage", if you will, that the caliper has on the wheel?


Yes, wider rotor = more leverage...

But leverage isn't an issue if you can lock the wheels and ABS kicks in.... it means you have too much leverage for the available grip. You'll have that leverage all the way until the brakes fade, and larger rotors are what _really_ helps with that.

I love 4-piston Brembos etc. -It's true, I mainly love them for the looks. -My P-car came with them... but it also came with cooling ducts, and brake cooling "mister" sprayers, with a pump fed from the rear brake light switch (and a switch override for road driving).

-On the road, that car could drive and stop with stock A3 brakes... the only time you "need" the Brembos is at the track, when the A3 brakes would cook and fade... -But I'll admit, they do look lovely!


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

in case anyone is interested i'm selling a pair of porsche calipers and brackets:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...brake-and-bracket-BBK&p=80170390#post80170390


----------

